# Animal Planet trashing tegus



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Look at this bulls--t! I would not be surprised if it was really the DOG that bit the guys finger off. Next thing will probably be a ban on tegus! Don't forget, Animal Planet is not really about accurate info, it is about entertainment. Bigfoot Hunters every damn day? Why don't they just have a show about how many people were killed or injured by Bigfoot? I was camping once and Bigfoot stole my beer. There wasn't anyone else around, so it MUST have been Bigfoot. A big SCREW YOU to Animal Planet.
[attachment=6383] http://youtu.be/wv7As4wzu-g


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't tell you how many time's I've been out with Kodo and someone comes up to check him out and they reference this show. I calmly tell them that to stick one's hands in between two animals fighting over food is to risk major injury and then I hold up Kodo, give him a kiss, and ask "Does this seem like the face of a finger-eating monster?"


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

I just let people be scared. No matter how you try to tell some people that your animal is not dangerous, they will never really believe you because their minds are already made up. Ignorance rules. Scary looking animal = mean animal. Cute animal = nice animal. Pandas are cute, so they must be nice? Right? Wrong. A few of my friends at work asked me if my tegu was even legal.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Feb 9, 2013)

The dog attacked the tegu, and the tegu was defending itself.
Any provoked animal will fight back so I don't know what makes them think tegus are abnormally dangerous.


----------



## Diablo (Feb 9, 2013)

It's exactly ignorance Dubya. However, we all were once in that boat correct? Before you learned about reptiles, would you be scared to see a full grown tegu come up to you and you have know knowledge of it? I know damn right I would have. I'm not saying people shouldn't be ignorant all the time but it happens. Animal Planet isn't helping at all either, they're getting to be almost like PETA now. Not many people believe me when I tell them that tegus are really intelligent animals. Their reason being "it's a reptile it can't be smart". Annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Diablo said:


> It's exactly ignorance Dubya. However, we all were once in that boat correct? Before you learned about reptiles, would you be scared to see a full grown tegu come up to you and you have know knowledge of it? I know damn right I would have. I'm not saying people shouldn't be ignorant all the time but it happens. Animal Planet isn't helping at all either, they're getting to be almost like PETA now. Not many people believe me when I tell them that tegus are really intelligent animals. Their reason being "it's a reptile it can't be smart". Annoys the hell out of me.



No, I was never afraid of reptiles. As a little kid, I was not afraid of any animals. I was fascinated by everything from bugs to elephants. My parents took me to the zoo and aquarium from before I could walk. Growing up, I collected bugs, frogs, toads, salamanders, and snakes. I always read about animals since I could read and I grew up with many pets. I know I may be the exception. Remember when animal shows actually taught about animals? Think "Wild Kingdom" and "World of Survival". No global warming politics. Just teaching about animals. Animal planet should stay out of politics and show reruns of "Lance Link: Secret Chimp". Well, that's my tirade for today. http://youtu.be/0d5dKBMK5mo


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Same as dubya. My aunt eva (r.i.p.) had a sewing box turned into terrarium in which she housed a newt and a red eft. ( which is actually the 'larval ' stage of the newt...cool s#&t) also she owned 2 chipmunks. Etc. Anyway... she taught me about animals from day one. I used to save snakes, mice, rats, toads, etc from cats. Ugh. Raised polywogs. Caught milipedes. You get the pic. Yes a huge tegu might before have 'intimidated ' me somewhat if I didn't know better...but not in the way most ignorant people would be. I'd just be curious and ask ques. I recently had someone on fb telling me be careful of the 'dangers ' of my snakes. ( we own ball pythons and a corn snake for god's sake) yep. My ex actually tried convincing court my home was 'unsafe ' for my kids and the python was used as part of the reason! Can you imagine!?! Alas, the world is filled with ignorance...thank god my kids won't grow up that way! Educate!!!!!! <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cassie (Feb 9, 2013)

Children are not born fearing reptiles, or any animal for that matter.
We as a society teach them to fear these animals.

Unfortunately, when Steve Irwin died any scrap of reptile respect Animal Planet had died as well. All we have now are rednecks wrestling 'gators and gawking at how dangerous rattlesnakes are (and why mass killing of this native species is a good thing???).
Discovery, a channel about all things educational and not devoted solely to animals, teaches us more about reptiles and other living things than Animal Planet, which is more concerned with ghosts and paranormal creatures than what we have and what me might lose some day.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Cassie, Discovery is mostly reality shows now too. Just as the History channel is. TV is dumbing us down. Just what the government wants.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 9, 2013)

They still at least show Blue Planet and such now and again.
The only TV I ever bother watching is Travel.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

We are doomed.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 9, 2013)

Are we though? Perhaps if more people turned away from TV and decided to find more interactive ways of learning, rather than following fear-mongering types on a screen, we'd be a better people.
I, honestly, prefer reading to watching television. Its a great way to learn from experts, immerse in culture, get new ideas, etc.

Zoos, for example, in my area are facing declining numbers. This might be partly due to the economy, but I wouldn't be surprised if people don't bother with zoos and aquariums now because they can "see it on the TV". A lot of my friends are artists and, while some of the older-fashioned artists still go to zoos for live studies, most of them just run a google image search on what they need. With the internet many think that education is right there, but nothing beats seeing it in person.

I like a few travel shows (No Reservations only, really...but that's off TV so now I'm screwed), because I can see the cultures of these places I'll probably never get a chance to visit.
I did pull up the TV guide for the Discovery-owned channels and a lot of them are silly things like auctions, pawn shops, moonshine brewing, etc., and you're right that's not educating at all. Sure, now I know an authentic signed baseball is worth hundreds but how can I use that information in anything besides trivial pursuit?
It really should go back to being science related, I'm surprised Myth-Busters is still on, probably the most educating show they have left. Yes, I like the paranormal but Discovery owns so many channels now I'm sure they could rewrite one to be all paranormal, put their UFOs and BigFeets over there and focus on the really good shows about dinosaurs, evolution, the depths of the ocean, etc.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Well said, Cassie. But is the plural of bigfoot bigfeet? Readers of books are a dying breed. Social networking and video games are what is important now. People are willing to sell their souls to government for a handout. I have no faith in the next generation. My father fought for freedom against the Nazis in WW2. We are willingly giving it all away. Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: Animal Planet trashing tegus*



Dubya said:


> Well said, Cassie. But is the plural of bigfoot bigfeet? Readers of books are a dying breed. Social networking and video games are what is important now. People are willing to sell their souls to government for a handout. I have no faith in the next generation. My father fought for freedom against the Nazis in WW2. We are willingly giving it all away. Sorry for going off topic.



U r right b
Dubya its ctazy this workd

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Off topic.I'm telling. (Jk...  ) yes i agree. I grew up on nature shows etc. Now it seems all search for bigfoot and other useless shows. I want steve irwin to raise from the dead and create his own network and ... ugh, sorry, walking dead is back on this sunday.  my exception to 'useless tv watching '

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 4, 2013)

What a shame. Animal planet basically demonizes reptiles and other less common animals with shows like swamp wars, fatal attractions, gator boys, etc. The only shows you can watch on there with them saying good things about animals are shows like dogs 101 and too cute.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 4, 2013)

I just feel bad that the tegu might have swallowed what he bit off. Don't really care about the stupid guy >


----------



## Skeetzy (Mar 4, 2013)

I seen a show Pets 101 on Animal Planet that praised tegus as an uncommon house pet. They were fairly accurate with their info, and made tegus seem like puppy dogs.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

Saw this on tv and immediately made my mom cancel the tv package with animal planet not even worth watching any more and half the guys on that show keep and breed reptiles so they are giving there own business a bad name such hypocrites



bfb345 said:


> Saw this on tv and immediately made my mom cancel the tv package with animal planet not even worth watching any more and half the guys on that show keep and breed reptiles so they are giving there own business a bad name such hypocrites



Steve Irwin was my HERO


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 4, 2013)

i grew up on the crocodile hunter. as a little girl, i even made my dad write a letter to steve irwin saying how much i liked his show and how i wanted to grow up to be like him. when i look at it now, i pretty much did grow up to be like him. i spend my days researching and observing reptiles as a career. couldnt ask for more than that.

now, if i kid watched the new shows on these channels i used to love, i have no clue what would come of it, but it definitely wouldnt be passion for exploration and a fascination with nature. maybe if they limited it to planet earth or shows like that. i am really disappointed with most of the programs i find when i flip to that channel.


----------



## donkeybuff (Mar 4, 2013)

I just wanted to say, I'm 16 and I'm disgusted by animal planet these days. My first memories of television are of Steve Irwin when I was about 5 years old. I had no cable TV until about 12 and when I flipped to Animal Planet, all I saw was cute dogs, cute cats, and mean reptiles. I wish mainstream media didn't capitalize on fears, and instead aimed to prove those fears wrong.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 5, 2013)

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/animal-planet/44328-pets-101-so-creepy-theyre-cute-video.htm
here's the one calling them good pets. Although they don't share much info at all.


----------

